# Cows



## Hollis (Feb 18, 2005)

I like cows. We have lots of them in the West Country.  This is one my favourites.  Shes called Buttercup and she lives near Creech-St-Michael.


----------



## Bonfirelight (Feb 18, 2005)

Buttercup. now there's an original name for a cow.

will she still be called buttercup when she's on the slab?


----------



## madzone (Feb 18, 2005)

I like Cows 
We have miss farnaby, rainbow and redrose. I might post a pic.


----------



## on_the_fly (Feb 18, 2005)

Black and white cows are just wannabe Badgers really


----------



## madzone (Feb 18, 2005)

DaRkGoD said:
			
		

> Black and white cows are just wannabe Badgers really


Mine are redheads. Black n white cows are shite.


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 18, 2005)

Now these are da boys


----------



## Hollis (Feb 18, 2005)

ROCK ON!!


----------



## Bonfirelight (Feb 18, 2005)

yeah, mammoths are cool


----------



## madzone (Feb 18, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Now these are da boys


Fucking Hippy cows. A good bath and a haircut that's what they need. Get a field of them together and the smell of patchouli knocks you out.


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 18, 2005)

Tell that to some scottish posters, I dare ya.


----------



## madzone (Feb 18, 2005)

fucthest8 said:
			
		

> Tell that to some scottish posters, I dare ya.


Bring em on


----------



## Hollis (Feb 18, 2005)

Beautiful example of a friesian:


----------



## madzone (Feb 18, 2005)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Beautiful example of a friesian:



Real cows are covered in shit. Take that un-naturally clean and primped specimen away. It smells of babypowder


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 18, 2005)

Madzone yer a bit feisty at the mo aren't ya


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 18, 2005)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Beautiful example of a friesian:



A Friesian that has just eaten someone's hand and is heading for the elbow


----------



## Hollis (Feb 18, 2005)

THERE'S NOTHING LIKE A COWPAT by Andrew Collett



There's nothing quite like a cow pat,
they're so easy to spot,
some are cold and crunchy
and others steaming hot.

Some will smell horrible things
like sick or sweaty feet,
whilst others will whiff of daffodils
and seem good enough to eat.

Some will look like doughnut rings
without the jam inside,
some will make you slip and fall
and others will make you slide.

Some will sit all alone
some will line in pairs,
some will be completely bald
whilst others might have hairs.

Some will have a smiley face
some even have a name,
for when it comes to cow pats
no two are quite the same!


----------



## madzone (Feb 18, 2005)

I am cow, hear me moo
I weigh twice as much as you
And I look good on the barbecue
Yogurt, curd, cream cheese and butter’s
Made from liquid from my udders
I am cow, I am cow, hear me moo (moo)

I am cow, eating grass
Methane gas comes out my ass
And out my muzzle when I belch
Oh, the ozone layer is thinner
From the outcome of my dinner
I am cow, I am cow, I’ve got gas

I am cow, here I stand
Far and wide upon this land
And I am living everywhere
From b.c. to newfoundland
You can squeeze my teats by hand
I am cow, I am cow, I am cow
I am cow, I am cow, I am cow!


No idea who did it - heard it on the radio


----------



## madzone (Feb 18, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Madzone yer a bit feisty at the mo aren't ya


Yeah - wanna make something of it?!


----------



## boskysquelch (Feb 18, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Yeah - wanna make something of it?!





I reckon she's been on the Stockman's tar n Meths agin!!!!


----------



## ziconess (Feb 18, 2005)

Cows are my favourite animal's, they're just lovely & when i'm rich & have a huge mansion with gargantuan grounds i'm gonne fill them with loads of lovely cows 

Many moons ago I used to look after some cows & my favourite was an aberdeen angus 






Wow! Aint they great


----------



## munkeeunit (Feb 19, 2005)

*eat me!*

My younger brother, who was a vegetarian for about 10 years, now says if animals didn't want to be eaten they shouldn't taste so nice!

Are your cows organic? 

because they taste even nicer!


----------



## Miscellaneous (Feb 19, 2005)




----------



## madzone (Feb 19, 2005)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> My younger brother, who was a vegetarian for about 10 years, now says if animals didn't want to be eaten they shouldn't taste so nice!
> 
> Are your cows organic?
> 
> because they taste even nicer!



All our animals are reared organically though we can't say 'organic' without giving the soil association 500 smackers


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 19, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Yeah - wanna make something of it?!




Bring it on baby


----------



## madzone (Feb 19, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Bring it on baby


jello? Or traditional mud?


----------



## rowan (Feb 19, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Now these are da boys



Am I the only one who thinks of Brian Jones (Rolling Stones) when they see these cows?


----------



## Ace (Feb 19, 2005)

*Cows kill*

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/derbyshire/4044275.stm


----------



## madzone (Feb 19, 2005)

Ace said:
			
		

> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/derbyshire/4044275.stm



There's only one silly cow in that story


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Feb 19, 2005)

Cows are great!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry! I will go back from where I came.


----------



## madzone (Feb 19, 2005)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> Cows are great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Were you still around when there was that christian fruitloop on femail called granny something? She was viciously anti homosexuality and used to spout off about how animals don't do it. I took great delight in telling her in graphic detail how cows hump each other all over the place. Shame I didn't have that photo I could've emailed it ot her


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 13, 2005)

militant cows


----------

